# Want to Remove Warning Points?



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

We're having a Warning Point Amnesty.

If you have any warning points that were added to your profile on the *old* forum (i.e. before July 2015) then these can now be removed.
Just let me know in this thread and I'll revoke them.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Does this include for unbanning old accounts ?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Sams said:


> Does this include for unbanning old accounts ?


No, it's for active members with warning points issued via the old forum.
Most warning points are set up to expire, but the new forum won't remove points issued by the old forum. Therefore it's only fair that I give people the opportunity to have these 'stuck' points taken off as they are now 6 months old.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

How do you know if you have any?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> How do you know if you have any?


They should show on the left hand side of your profile page.
You have none


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How many you got Lozza?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

latblaster said:


> How many you got Lozza?


 I've got none....... No mater how hard I try! :crying:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

You get my Pm mate @latblaster


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Verno said:


> You get my Pm mate @latblaster


 Just checked....nothing there. 

@Lorian


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I've got 5 warning points that last for 12months but you said it's 3-6months then their removed. Will mine be removed after 3-6months now


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I got one from Sept 2014


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Think I have 2 from April 2014


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

can you unban all banned members

it would be like opening the doors of arkham asylum


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> can you unban all banned members
> 
> it would be like opening the doors of arkham asylum


 I think every one deserves a second chance, so why not


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

anaboliclove said:


> I've got 5 warning points that last for 12months but you said it's 3-6months then their removed. Will mine be removed after 3-6months now


 Your current points expire 13/05/2016


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I got one from Sept 2014


 Removed.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

safc49 said:


> Think I have 2 from April 2014


 Removed.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Sams said:


> I think every one deserves a second chance, so why not


 People do get second, and even third chances.
Warnings and then temporary bans are almost always issued prior to any permanent ban.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes remove mine please.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Archaic said:


> Yes remove mine please.


 Done


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Done


 Cheers mate.

It was that bloody Pscarb I think, hating on my awesomeness!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

seems I was a bad man betweet august and sept last year http://prntscr.com/9cl2f0


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> seems I was a bad man betweet august and sept last year http://prntscr.com/9cl2f0


 Was that the time you slated that woman for looking like a horse, and then somebody tracked down a pic of you with no muscles? That thread was epic.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Archaic said:


> Was that the time you slated that woman for looking like a horse, and then somebody tracked down a pic of you with no muscles? That thread was epic.


 ha ha

group photo of visitors to usn?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Wheyman said:


> seems I was a bad man betweet august and sept last year http://prntscr.com/9cl2f0


 I assume you want those removed?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> I assume you want those removed?


 yes please!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Wheyman said:


> yes please!


 Done


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh oh...I didn't know these existed ..I'm not going to look and see if I have any in the left hand bar...nope I'm staying unaware


----------

